# 2016 NSW Mid Year Case Swap



## Mikeyr (30/1/16)

Ok new thread for a new year. Details will emerge, basic principle, you brew a bottle each, for every other participant. Lets draw the line at 24 participants. 

Target a date in June to exchange. 

Starting list, apologies if i missed anyone, small tablet, no glasses...

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7
8
9
10


----------



## barls (30/1/16)

june works but i probably will just be dropping off and picking up as the wife is due start of july.


----------



## Mikeyr (30/1/16)

Maybe early June then


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/1/16)

Alrighty, looking forward to it.


----------



## Reman (31/1/16)

Great beers last time

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8
9
10


----------



## DJR (1/2/16)

I'm in for this one

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8 DJR
9
10 
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## welly2 (1/2/16)

Been keen to get into this. Now's my chance.

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## MastersBrewery (1/2/16)

barls said:


> june works but i probably will just be dropping off and picking up as the wife is due start of july.


Congrats mate another ankle biter will keep you on your toes. Thats the stuff that keeps you young!


----------



## Josh (3/2/16)

Great stuff barls. Best of luck with it all.

I'm in. Planning on brewing a lot more this year. Last year was tough to get in the brewery.

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## marksy (24/2/16)

Keen for this again, if still happening. 

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## welly2 (3/3/16)

Just giving this a nudge. Maybe we can do a half case if there's no more takers?


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/3/16)

I'm happy with a half batch swap 

I can make a 20lt batch, bottle half and keg the rest.


----------



## n87 (3/3/16)

Im cool with halfa,
then i get to keep some of it


----------



## Mikeyr (4/3/16)

Yep sounds like the plan, been crazy at work, I'll try and sort out some details over the weekend.

One option might be a double swap!??? I.e. 2 bottles of different beers? thoughts?

That's two half kegs for the "coasties" (had to do it) ...... or do i hear a group buy on 9L kegs....


----------



## Cortez The Killer (4/3/16)

I'll check if the IBU's will have a contingent and report back

Cheers


----------



## shacked (4/3/16)

I'm in for this.



1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## Cortez The Killer (4/3/16)

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13 Cortez
14 Contrarian
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## barls (4/3/16)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I'll check if the IBU's will have a contingent and report back
> 
> Cheers


why not the isb already do in this
plus my beer is already finished fermenting.unless i taste it and decide screw the lot of you its too good to share.


----------



## mattfos01 (4/3/16)

Ok finally got off the fence.


1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13 Cortez
14 Contrarian
15 mattfos01
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## waggastew (4/3/16)

Is this swap glass only? Would love to opt in (so many VIP's of AHB on the list!) but would have to drink two cases of Coopers longies between now and May as I mainly keg/PET....."sorry wifey, boys at AHB want glass crown seals so I better drink 4 long necks of Coopers red ASAP"


----------



## barls (4/3/16)

stew you want bottles i can get some to taree. if you need them but you would have to get them from there. I'm coming up for easter.


----------



## waggastew (4/3/16)

Thanks, I that would be great! I am at Wauchope so Taree is just down the road. 

Hold fire though as I might have a source locally that will save you dragging bottles up from Sydney. Will PM you if my other source doesn't work out. 

Either way I am in for the swap, post with name to come


----------



## waggastew (4/3/16)

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13 Cortez
14 Contrarian
15 mattfos01
16 Waggastew
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## Weizguy (4/3/16)

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13 Cortez
14 Contrarian
15 mattfos01
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18
19
20
21
22
23
24

Feels good to be back...


----------



## Cortez The Killer (4/3/16)

Woops. I'd put contrarian on the list a second time. 

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13 Cortez
14 
15 mattfos01
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## barls (5/3/16)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Woops. I'd put contrarian on the list a second time.


was wondering about that


----------



## contrarian (5/3/16)

I could always make 2 beers for the swap!


----------



## Reman (5/3/16)

contrarian said:


> I could always make 2 beers for the swap!


Very tempting to put down the name twice, most of beers in the last were superb and if not superb then excellent. About three quarters of them I would have loved to have an extra bottle!


----------



## Gr390ry (5/3/16)

I'm on my phone at the moment but will jump in for this as well, will load my name when I get to a computer. Stew/Barls if need be I can take the bottles up on my next trip as I'll most likely be dropping into stews anyway, just a thought!


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/3/16)

Looks like we have a case swap now to decide what to make.....hmmmm.


----------



## shacked (5/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Looks like we have a case swap now to decide what to make.....hmmmm.


Was just thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Gr390ry (5/3/16)

I'll be rolling with either an American wheat or trying my hand at a porter, looking forward to it!


----------



## barls (5/3/16)

mine is big and dark and will need some ageing time. hopefully enough by the time the swap rolls around.


----------



## welly2 (5/3/16)

I'm making an oatmeal stoat as we speak.

And it's looking black as my heart.


----------



## MastersBrewery (5/3/16)

Who's turnis it to bring the eye candy? Though I'm sure if Molly knew there were more sour for drinking she'd be there in a flash.


----------



## Reman (5/3/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> Who's turnis it to bring the eye candy? Though I'm sure if Molly knew there were more sour for drinking she'd be there in a flash.


There was some talk of an NSW sour swap, just not sure if there would be enough interest.


----------



## marksy (5/3/16)

Sickness. Last year's beers were amazing. Lots of talent.


----------



## Gr390ry (6/3/16)

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry 
15 mattfos01
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/3/16)

> plus my beer is already finished fermenting.unless i taste it and decide screw the lot of you its too good to share.


That's what you tell me anyway .. even when it's crap! or infected ...


.. "....There was some talk of an NSW sour swap, just not sure if there would be enough interest.

Not this fat duck!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/3/16)

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry 
15 mattfos01
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18 Fatgodzilla
19
20
21
22
23
24 
[/quote]


----------



## barls (7/3/16)

Fatgodzilla said:


> That's what you tell me anyway .. even when it's crap! or infected ...
> 
> 
> .. "....There was some talk of an NSW sour swap, just not sure if there would be enough interest.
> ...


just for you I'm revising my beer to a raspberry lambic


----------



## MastersBrewery (7/3/16)

barls said:


> just for you I'm revising my beer to a raspberry lambic


not fair I can't get to 2 state swaps in a month!


----------



## paulyman (7/3/16)

Fatgodzilla said:


> That's what you tell me anyway .. even when it's crap! or infected ...
> 
> 
> .. "....There was some talk of an NSW sour swap, just not sure if there would be enough interest.
> ...


Didn't I see you go back for seconds of Gino's Raspberry saison? ;-)


----------



## Mikeyr (10/3/16)

OK latest count looks pretty much like last time.

Any objections to June 11th? Midday. Should be early enough that Barls doesn't need to "rush off" too quickly.

Same as last time:

you'll need a couple of crates
put your number on the cap
bottles or appropriate PET in the 750ml vicinity
I'm happy to have folks over to do the swap at my joint, in Turramurra so not so convenient for the South Coasties. If someone has a better idea, chime in!

Got a nice big area for a BBQ if it's fine, if raining, not so much! Lets assume on and check in when we get closer. 

*Toys *- clearly a few of you have some cool new toys, if you're coming along and they're portable, might be a good time to exchange ideas! I'll pm lael and see if he has an updated controller he can bring along.

If people want to drop in crates before hand that's fine too, again lets sort out via PM closer to the time

Right, that's about it, time to start thinking about your brew and add it to the list when you get a chance! (Barl's is there anyway to edit my "first post" to update that, rather than keep creating new ones?)

Cheers

Mike



1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman
6 n87
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry 
15 mattfos01
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## n87 (10/3/16)

Im happy with Turramurra and the 11th is clear for me atm

Looks like i'll be offering an oaked Baltic Porter if I can pull my finger out and get it fermenting

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry 
15 mattfos01
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## mattfos01 (10/3/16)

Thanks for the clarification on PET being ok, threw out my glass collection a while back.

Did an over night mash, so have a Belgian Golden Strong waiting for the yeast to settle off the stir plate before I pitch.

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry 
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## barls (10/3/16)

i should be good for the 11th ill check with swmbo when she is home.
you can't edit but i can.
pm me if you want an edit.


----------



## mattfos01 (10/3/16)

Turns out I won't be able to be there on the 11th but will drop my bottles off that morning or prior if that suits.


----------



## Gr390ry (10/3/16)

11th will be fine for me, I'll make sure i take work off..... and make sure the Sunday as well. Looking forward to it!

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## paulyman (10/3/16)

Sounds good to me.

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## contrarian (11/3/16)

Have just harvested my hops for the year, mainly goldings and cascade so I'm thinking of brewing a harvest IPA. 

Would a hop stand with around a kilo of hops be too ridiculous?


----------



## welly2 (11/3/16)

11th is good for me too. It's far too far in the future to have made any plans.

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked 
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## shacked (11/3/16)

11th should be ok; otherwise I'll drop off during the week and pick up the following if that's cool. I've offered to transport any beers on behalf of IBUers that can't make it.

Assuming my rye bourbon export stout turns out ok, I'll contribute that to the swap. Otherwise, it'll be a belgian pale or an ordinary bitter.

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## drclaybro (14/3/16)

Hi all,

Just found this thread through the IBU's and will jump on board if its not too late.

Perhaps something fresh hopped too, not sure yet.

Cheers, Clayton.

1 pratty1
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18 Clayton
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/3/16)

Im good for the 11th of June, just let me know where and what time when it gets closer. 

I will have to make my beer in the next week or 2 as I get knee surgery at the end of April and wont be able to brew for about a month. 

I made a porter last year and thought Id make a hoppy style ale. 

1 pratty1 - American Pale Ale
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18 Clayton
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/3/16)

> Didn't I see you go back for seconds of Gino's Raspberry saison? ;-)


Simples. Raspberry SAISON is Don, Is Good.

Raspberry Lambics ...no no non nyet nilski. BAD.


----------



## barls (15/3/16)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Simples. Raspberry SAISON is Don, Is Good.
> 
> Raspberry Lambics ...no no non nyet nilski. BAD.


I've still got the pm where you asked me for the recipe and told me how much you loved it.
also have pics of u drinking a shady lady. so obviously your taste is in question as well


----------



## MastersBrewery (15/3/16)

barls said:


> I've still got the pm where you asked me for the recipe and told me how much you loved it.
> also have pics of u drinking a shady lady. so obviously your taste is in question as well


and witnesses! !


----------



## Josh (16/3/16)

June 11 is fine by me


----------



## barls (16/3/16)

apparently my family is going to be away for the weekend on that date for a nieces bday party. hmm to go with or stay here drinking.


----------



## Mikeyr (16/3/16)

Let me see, you have another baby due and you're considering spending a Saturday arvo with a possie of someone else's small rug rats! Unless of course the Niece is 21...... I'll prep a sleeping bag!


----------



## marksy (21/3/16)

I`ll be working again unfortunately, but if I can drop them off the week prior that would be awesome, I`m only up in Berowra.

1 pratty1 - American Pale Ale
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18 Clayton
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## Reman (21/3/16)

1 pratty1 - American Pale Ale
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18 Clayton
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## yum beer (22/3/16)

1 pratty1 - American Pale Ale
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20
21
22
23
24  

I'm in, pretty sure should be able to get there.


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/3/16)

Hi Marksy, 

India Pale Lager I love IPAs, can you share your planned recipe, mainly interested in the yeast pitch quantity and temps for ferment?


----------



## marksy (22/3/16)

23L Batch:

est 4.8% and 50IBUs

97% Pilsner Malt
3% Crystal

SouthernCross 30IBU @ 60
Cascade 10IBU @ 20
Centennial 10IBU @ 20

Mix of Amarillo, Centennial and Cascade @ whirlpool

Dry Hop a mix of the above 2g/L at crash cooling

Pilsner Lager Yeast 398 Billion Cells (est beersmith) 2L starter added to wort.

12ish C for 2 ish weeks, 4 days CC. 

I kegged 19L and bottled 4 longys. Keg is gone, and still have 3 Longys. 

Going to lower the bitterness hops in the next version, and increase the 20mins or whirlpool. And increase the crystal to 5%. 

I cube as well, so I did everything 20mins less that above. 


Was different and very tasty


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/3/16)

1 pratty1 - American Pale Ale
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20 Fatgodzilla
21
22
23
24


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/3/16)

> and witnesses! !


no doubt very dodgy witnesses!


----------



## Peter80 (24/3/16)

Hello all

Just wondering if I can still put my name up for this?

Never had a chance to do any of the swaps before but it would be great to get some experienced brewers feedback as I am keen to refine my process and beers.


----------



## Mikeyr (24/3/16)

Peter,

By all means, i was the "virgin" last year and hosting the swap this year. Great experience and the feedback was bloody helpful and very fair. (and far exceeded my humble expectations!!)

I found it a great confidence boost to get some non "mates" (prior to the meet up i mean) input and really helped me get fully into it. Has of course cost me money as i upgraded everything and built a keezer.

Just copy and paste the last list and stick you name in a blank slot

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mikeyr (24/3/16)

in fact done ... 

1 pratty1 - American Pale Ale
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20 Fatgodzilla
21 Peter80
22
23
24


----------



## welly2 (24/3/16)

Yikes. 21 of us now. I'd better stop sampling my stout while it finishes fermenting if I'm going to fill up 21 bottles.


----------



## marksy (24/3/16)

Here is a question:

Assuming most of you guys keg, do you fill your case swap bottles up from the keg? or go the natural way? 

Just curious.


----------



## welly2 (24/3/16)

marksy said:


> Here is a question:
> 
> Assuming most of you guys keg, do you fill your case swap bottles up from the keg? or go the natural way?
> 
> Just curious.


I do mostly keg but I'll be bottling this one straight from the bottling vessel. Won't be kegging any of this beer.


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/3/16)

Usually keg, and will be getting the long task of bottling done. 

Maybe we should do an annual keg swap, we all being a corny...numbers in the hat.....draw out a number and you get that keg.


----------



## Weizguy (24/3/16)

welly2 said:


> Yikes. 21 of us now. I'd better stop sampling my stout while it finishes fermenting if I'm going to fill up 21 bottles.


At least 17 bottles, and allocated to list numbers.


----------



## marksy (25/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Usually keg, and will be getting the long task of bottling done.
> 
> Maybe we should do an annual keg swap, we all being a corny...numbers in the hat.....draw out a number and you get that keg.


Do you bottle straight from the tap or use a beer gun of sorts? Ive been using 20cm of hose on my tap when I do, but only to fill my growlers to take out.


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/3/16)

For the case swap I bottle with the little bottler, takes ages. This year I think I will use a bottling bucket to see if i can get the carbonation right.


----------



## Weizguy (26/3/16)

Please include yeast variety, for collectors/ yeast farmers...

1 pratty1 - American Pale Ale
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Helles, Schwarz or Maibock
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20 Fatgodzilla
21 Peter80
22
23
24


----------



## mattfos01 (26/3/16)

1 pratty1 - American Pale Ale
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Helles, Schwarz or Maibock
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20 Fatgodzilla
21 Peter80
22
23
24


----------



## shacked (26/3/16)

1 pratty1 - American Pale Ale
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - oaked rye export stout (WLP013 - London Ale)
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Helles, Schwarz or Maibock
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20 Fatgodzilla
21 Peter80
22
23
24


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/3/16)

1 pratty1 - American Pale Ale
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Helles, Schwarz or Maibock
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80
22
23
24


----------



## Reman (28/3/16)

Fatgodzilla said:


> 20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard


Better get your skates on, ambient temperatures are getting below 25c.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/3/16)

Got a heater that will keep constant 26C. 

Will actually be a dark beer of some sort - have one lagering and and ale fermenting as we speak.


----------



## waggastew (28/3/16)

1 pratty1 - American Pale Ale
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Helles, Schwarz or Maibock
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80
22
23
24


----------



## barls (28/3/16)

Fatgodzilla said:


> 20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard


so really your standard beer then.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/3/16)

barls said:


> so really your standard beer then.



no, normally I use Brigalow kits.

:icon_vomit:


----------



## n87 (31/3/16)

My 2nd brewer wants in on this as well.
Looks like we just about have a full bill

1 pratty1 - American Pale Ale
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Helles, Schwarz or Maibock
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80
22
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24


----------



## Dan Pratt (31/3/16)

Had a change of mind, instead of a APA I am going to bottle the recent Porter that I brewed. 


1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Helles, Schwarz or Maibock
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80
22
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24


----------



## Cortez The Killer (31/3/16)

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Helles, Schwarz or Maibock
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80
22
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24

==========


Oaked Strong Ale - NSW Caseswap
Brewing Date: March 28, 2016

Batch Size (L): 40.70 Wort Size (L): 40.70
Total Grain (Kg): 14.60
Anticipated OG: 1.080 Plato: 19.39
Anticipated SRM: 15.5
Anticipated IBU: 77.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash Temp: 65.5

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.8 11.80 kg. Gladfield American Ale Malt Australia 1.067 5
9.6 1.40 kg. Weyermann - Rye Malt Germany 1.006 3
4.8 0.70 kg. Caramel Pils Malt Belgium 1.004 2
4.8 0.70 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.003 120

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.00 g. Bravo Pellet 15.80 77.6 60 min.
40.00 g. Bravo Pellet 15.80 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.40 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Bravo Pellet 15.80 0.0 Dry Hop
40.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.40 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast
-----
WLP013 London Ale

Notes: G18 Cl15 E6. 0 min was a 30min hop stand.

Plan is to ferment out. Rack to secondary with medium toast american oak for a couple of weeks, then dry hop five days before bottling.

Cheers


----------



## contrarian (3/4/16)

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - rye export stout
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Helles, Schwarz or Maibock
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80
22
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24

Just mashed in for this today. Aiming to wet hop with over 1kg of a combination of home grown cascade and goldings with amarillo for bittering and at 15. Yeast will be White Labs 001


----------



## contrarian (4/4/16)

This was the hop stand. 500g of goldings and 800g of cascade wet hops into 23L. Hopefully it turns out alright!


----------



## shacked (4/4/16)

My stout stalled at 1.028 and is chugging away with some fresh 001. I'm not keen on putting that in a bottle so I'm going to switch my contribution out to a Belgian pale ale.


1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - Belgian pale ale - WLP530
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Helles, Schwarz or Maibock
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80
22
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24


----------



## marksy (7/4/16)

Shit, I better start brewing soon!


----------



## Weizguy (7/4/16)

I have chosen a Kellerbier. Was thinking of low carbonation rather than flat.
Is there a preference for oaked or un-oaked? Just pitched my yeast, and stirred with a drill powered paint stirrer. The beer looks creamy right now.
*edit: About 6 cm headspace in the Brew Bucket. Hope the ferment stays controlled at 10-11° C

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - Belgian pale ale - WLP530
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80
22
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24


----------



## welly2 (9/4/16)

I've been drinking my oatmeal stout and so will be brewing something else. Maybe a Tooheys clone.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/4/16)

Brew the oatmeal again and bottle it for us!! Lol


----------



## Weizguy (9/4/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Brew the oatmeal again and bottle it for us!! Lol


+1 for the stout, if it forced you to try and exclude us with consumptive zeal.

Oaked or unoaked for my Kellerbier?


----------



## welly2 (9/4/16)

I'll brew the Stout again! This batch is pretty good and will give me some ideas of where to improve!

Oaked for me!


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/4/16)

Can you split batch and oak half?


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/4/16)

Oh and I transferred the chocolate vanilla porter to secondary today for one week on 150g cocao nibs and 2 vanilla beans. Sitting at 18.5c and got some yeast activity causing some airlock action, should be fully attenuated.


----------



## Reman (9/4/16)

Does oak go well in a kellerbier? I'm guessing you just need to show it a picture of a barrel so it doesn't over-oak


----------



## Mardoo (9/4/16)

If that's the case maybe show it a picture of some boobies


----------



## Weizguy (9/4/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Can you split batch and oak half?


Maybe I can do that post-ferment. Is there a legitimate concern. I have prepped on oak tea to add.


Reman said:


> Does oak go well in a kellerbier? I'm guessing you just need to show it a picture of a barrel so it doesn't over-oak


Keller is cellar, and it's a German casked lager, served off-cask at cellar temp (10-13°C) and at cask carbonation (very low).

Seems best if I don't oak.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/4/16)

If its a lager, oaked would be very dominant? Sounds like the best thing for a lager


----------



## Weizguy (10/4/16)

*I don't think the oak would be dominant, seeing that it has a fair whack of late Hallertau and is close to being an Oktoberfest style

Kellerbier - All Grain . Date: 3/04/2016 

Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85 % Equipment: 75 litre Techni-ice esky w manifold and 78 litre keggle 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.28 kg Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) Grain 67.9 % 
1.55 kg Munich II (Weyermann) 32.1 % 
70.00 gm Hallertauer [4.00%] (60 min) Hops 34.9 IBU 
53.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (0 min) (whirlpool) Hops - 
2.5 cup Light toasted oak French oak chips (Misc - optional)
1 Pkgs Munich Lager II - PC release (Wyeast Labs #W2352) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Lager 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.053 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG

Bitterness: 34.9 IBU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.4 % 
Ferment at ~ 10°C


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/4/16)

^ ^ alrighty. sounds pretty good.


----------



## shacked (10/4/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> *I don't think the oak would be dominant, seeing that it has a fair whack of late Hallertau and is close to being an Oktoberfest style
> 
> Kellerbier - All Grain . Date: 3/04/2016
> 
> ...


I'm really looking forward to this one!!! I had some great Kellerbiers a couple of years ago when I went to visit my sister who lives in Wurzburg in Southern Germany.


----------



## yum beer (10/4/16)

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - Belgian pale ale - WLP530
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80
22
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24

A heart attack ain't gonna stop me.


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/4/16)

yum beer said:


> 1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
> 2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
> 3 barls
> 4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
> ...


Bloody love Chinook!! 

What recipe are you going with?


----------



## yum beer (10/4/16)

case swap Arrogant Bastard

Original Gravity (OG): 1.066 (°P): 16.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.48 %
Colour (SRM): 17.3 (EBC): 34.0
Bitterness (IBU): 72.9 (Average)

90.01% American 2-Row
7.02% Crystal Medium - simpsons
2.97% Special-B

1.2 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with WLP007 - Dry English Ale


----------



## Weizguy (10/4/16)

Is that the (successful) CYBI recipe?


----------



## yum beer (10/4/16)

its a mix of several recipes....none that I could find where completely happy with the result being a clone. A bit of brewer info and reviews from brewers on many sites brought me to this recipe.
Lots of recipes seemed too heavy on the hops and the malt bill is contencious. Differing reports put the brewer at 90% 2 row 10% other malt,...some say special b some say crystal 120.....i split the difference a little, 10% spec b seemed too dark. Plenty of recipes where coming up at 90IBU, with 70+ at bittering, seemed way too much for me, I have only had it once but thought there was more flavour hop than bittering, as such I pulled the early additions down a little.
I think it will come out OK, we'll see. As long as I can stick away a bottle or 3 for myself.
Very least will get 20+ chances for feedback and 20+ opinions on how to improve if needed.


----------



## Josh (14/4/16)

I'll be brewing my Red IPA next week.

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh - Red IPA
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - Belgian pale ale - WLP530
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80
22
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24


----------



## gone brewing (14/4/16)

Thought I'd jump in before all the places are taken.

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh - Red IPA
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - Belgian pale ale - WLP530
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24

I'll have a go making a dubbel with 3787 - trappist high gravity

Cheers
Dick


----------



## waggastew (16/4/16)

Got my Schwarzbier into bottles yesterday, very relieved as any beer I plan on sharing often ends up with some problem along the way.

Looking at the bottles and what's on the list it's going to take me a while to get through them all!


----------



## barls (16/4/16)

bottling it hopefully today.


----------



## Weizguy (16/4/16)

yum beer said:


> its a mix of several recipes....none that I could find where completely happy with the result being a clone. A bit of brewer info and reviews from brewers on many sites brought me to this recipe.
> Lots of recipes seemed too heavy on the hops and the malt bill is contencious. Differing reports put the brewer at 90% 2 row 10% other malt,...some say special b some say crystal 120.....i split the difference a little, 10% spec b seemed too dark. Plenty of recipes where coming up at 90IBU, with 70+ at bittering, seemed way too much for me, I have only had it once but thought there was more flavour hop than bittering, as such I pulled the early additions down a little.
> I think it will come out OK, we'll see. As long as I can stick away a bottle or 3 for myself.
> Very least will get 20+ chances for feedback and 20+ opinions on how to improve if needed.


I have made a few attempts at the exalted Bastard ale and got some great feedback, so I may have some relevant comments.

Just to confirm, did you use the CYBI podcast from the BN guys as one of your references. They say it was cloned, or soooooo close. 

Tried to link to the site, but I get a message advising that the domain name has expired.


----------



## yum beer (16/4/16)

Actually listened to the podcast after ordering the grain already milled and mixed. Was very close to their recipe, added a little extra Special B on brew day.
Upped the hops a little after listening, from 75ibu up to 90.
Brewed yesterday, tasted pretty good going into the fermenter.


----------



## barls (16/4/16)

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) 
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh - Red IPA
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - Belgian pale ale - WLP530
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24
bottled mine today and its big and black just like fatz like things.


----------



## paulyman (17/4/16)

Brewed mine today. Must have run the drill too fast as I had a stuck mash and sparge. Not the end of the world, didn't seem to affect efficiency, but it slowed down the brew day. Post sparge went fine and it smelt and looked great.


----------



## DJR (21/4/16)

About time i decided on a recipe and got cracking!


1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) 
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale)
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh - Red IPA
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - Belgian pale ale - WLP530
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/4/16)

barls said:


> bottled mine today and its big and black just like fatz like things.



So wanted to post a photo of something big and black, but being an ex-sailor I didn't want to excite you!


Just about to lager my black beauty for a month. Looking/smelling/tasting good at this stage. Still got the woollies home brand on standby .............


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/4/16)

Just re reading this thread. We going to Turramurra or Top Ryde?


Where or what is Turramurra?

Okay, just googled it. Looks easy enough. Why anyone would want to live north of Moruya has got me buggered any way

(note to self .. don't mention buggery to Barls .. sailors ...... :blink: )


----------



## Mikeyr (24/4/16)

Turramurra ....... means place of too many trees. Ah shit its my place......

Moruya...thats like south of "the shire"... is that the place of the extra hairy hobbits??

Bottling the ipa tomorrow, spent the morning playing with an imperial, cold cubing while i spin up a yeast. Gravity nudging 1.12.......oh crap!


----------



## Weizguy (24/4/16)

Kellerbier is close to final gravity. Is now 1.013 and 5.2% abv. Bottle in a week or two, being a lager, time to lager it.


----------



## contrarian (24/4/16)

Have a starter on the stir plate for my IPA and will pitch today if everything is going as expected. Starter is of the same wort and is smelling fantastic, hopefully that's a good sign!


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/4/16)

Got my Choc Vanilla Porter bottled on Wednesday night. What a tedious task bottling is....anyway I used my other FV as the bottling bucket and added 26g of dextrose to 200mls of boiled water. That should get a low carbonation of around 1.8vols. 











Chocolate aroma is definitely achieved.


----------



## barls (24/4/16)

Fatgodzilla said:


> So wanted to post a photo of something big and black, but being an ex-sailor I didn't want to excite you!
> 
> 
> Just about to lager my black beauty for a month. Looking/smelling/tasting good at this stage. Still got the woollies home brand on standby .............


ohhh was it something from your personal collection then.


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/4/16)

Hey barls, zoom into my bottled line up and your little dog brewery label is there from last years swap.


----------



## barls (24/4/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Hey barls, zoom into my bottled line up and your little dog brewery label is there from last years swap.


nice probably won't be labels this year. need to get more made


----------



## waggastew (24/4/16)

Its seems I spoke to soon about being happy that I got the beer in the bottle safely.........AARRRGGGHH!

Got home from a week away and have just gone to box them up. One of the (BTW brand new) bottles must have had a fault in it near the bottom, resulted in a pin hole size chunk of glass coming out once carbed. I thought that there seemed to be a strong smell of beer in the garage! Currently madly disinfecting my wooden bench which has turned into a 1m patch of weird yeast breeding ground. Lucky my next brew is a Flanders Red!

Oh well, one bottle down leaves me 23. Looks like I won't get to try a bottle of my own although I do have some on tap. Will be handling the remainder with kid gloves


----------



## shacked (25/4/16)

Got my Belgian pale ale into the bottle this arvo (with the help of my brother in law). I'd forgotten the 'joys' of bottling!!!

Really simple recipe adapted from brewing classic styles:

91% castle pilsner
6% caramunich II
3% castle biscuit

Styrians at 60m (26IBU) and cube (3IBU). 

Second gen WLP530 pitched at 17, to 18, then slowly to 20 before cold crashing. 

OG: 1.053, FG: 1.010, ABV: 5.6%. Bulk primed to 2.6 vols.

I hope y'all enjoy it!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/4/16)

barls said:


> ohhh was it something from your personal collection then.



Nothing but the best for you me old matey ....... 



Mikeyr said:


> Moruya...thats like south of "the shire"... is that the place of the extra hairy hobbits??



more Shires down here than you can poke a fairy wand at. That one in Sydney is for wimps. Looking forward to the day at your place Mike. Hope the neighbours are ready for it !!! and me.


----------



## Peter80 (29/4/16)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Going for something like Hobgoblin.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Also something has come up and I will not be able to make the Saturday meet so is it ok to drop off the day before?[/SIZE]

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) 
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale)
9 welly2 - Oatmeal Stout
10 Josh - Red IPA
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - Belgian pale ale - WLP530
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone West Yorkshire 1469
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24


----------



## marksy (30/4/16)

My IPL is under way. I`m still not sure if I should force carb or carb in bottles.


----------



## Mikeyr (12/5/16)

*ONE MONTH TO GO!*

Right kids, a bit of an update .... we are officially an all weather event.

I bought a 12 x 6m marquee to cover the pool while I repainted it. So we're good to go even in "inclement weather".

I'm happy to receive crates from those who want to drop off and you can pick up whenever.

Can I ask everyone to PM me their first name and a contact phone number (mobile). If there is some unexpected train wreck, I'll SMS everyone.

I'll also knock up a "translation" (name and nickname) and tasting page.

If anyone is using Beersmith and wants to share their recipe, I'm happy to be the "database", I'll create a folder and email to those that want it.

Don't have a smoker, but pretty decent BBQ. Couple of big eskies also for "tasters"


----------



## contrarian (13/5/16)

Should be bottling my offering over the weekend. Tasting good out of the fermenter so far.


----------



## n87 (13/5/16)

Brewing the IPA tonight!
Just have to oak the Porter and bottle, has been lagering for over a month now.


----------



## barls (13/5/16)

Mikeyr said:


> *ONE MONTH TO GO!*
> 
> Right kids, a bit of an update .... we are officially an all weather event.
> 
> ...


despite all the planning, looks like ill be dropping mine off early as i can't go due to the wife organising something and not telling me.
damn, ill drop off mine with some side swaps and something smoked to nibble on.


----------



## barls (13/5/16)

so we are currently at 22. thats a good number.
now we wait for the drop outs and no shows.


----------



## welly2 (13/5/16)

Updating this as my oatmeal stout needs some work.

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) 
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale)
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter
10 Josh - Red IPA
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - Belgian pale ale - WLP530
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone West Yorkshire 1469
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24


----------



## Mikeyr (13/5/16)

barls said:


> despite all the planning, looks like ill be dropping mine off early as i can't go due to the wife organising something and not telling me.
> damn, ill drop off mine with some side swaps and something smoked to nibble on.


That's a bugger, have to have an early tasting session!

My punt is 20 in the final count, should run a sweep! :lol:


----------



## barls (13/5/16)

we should my guess is around 18. 
put one of mine in the fridge tonight to see how its traveling carbonation wise.
to give me a rough idea when its good to drink.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/5/16)

Slight problem for my choc vanilla porter, after three weeks bottle conditioning I opened one to check carbonation and flavour......no carbonation..FM. 

I figured out what went wrong with the bottling and wont go into details. 

Anyway, I opened one today and dropped a coopers pellet in and recapped it with a new cap.....fingers crossed that works. 

I will check it in 2 weeks and if its carbonated the rest of them will get the same treatment. Hope it works cos I'm looking forward to trying the swap beers.


----------



## paulyman (13/5/16)

Shit! I better start fermenting mine, it's sitting happily in a cube at the moment. I'll order some yeast this week, I think this one needs a decent yeast to keep it as close to historically accurate as possible. I guess when it probably needs six months in the bottle what is an extra couple of weeks right?


----------



## Mikeyr (13/5/16)

I did extra of mine but some bugger keeps drinking it!


----------



## contrarian (13/5/16)

Nice font mate! Is that on a chesty?


----------



## shacked (14/5/16)

paulyman said:


> Shit! I better start fermenting mine, it's sitting happily in a cube at the moment. I'll order some yeast this week, I think this one needs a decent yeast to keep it as close to historically accurate as possible. I guess when it probably needs six months in the bottle what is an extra couple of weeks right?


Mate, I've got some second gen 001, 002, 013, 530 and a pack of notto if you need yeast ASAP. I'll be back from Fiji late tonight, so you can drop in tomorrow with a sanitized container.


----------



## paulyman (14/5/16)

That sounds awesome mate. 013 would be perfect. I'll bring round a bottle of my Iron Brewer Brett beer for you.


----------



## marksy (14/5/16)

Working on the 11th, but if I can drop the beers off that week leading up please.


----------



## shacked (15/5/16)

I came home from holiday last night and cracked a Belgian pale to test for carbonation. It was a gusher. I opened another 4 bottles and found 2 more gushers and 2 completely flat. I think I must have had an issue with my priming sugar solution not mixing in properly; it's been a while since I bottled a brew.

So after an export stout that stalled at 1.026 (turned out to be pretty good on tap) and a dodgy bulk prime on the Belgian pale, I'm now pitching some notto into an English IPA. Hopefully third time is a charm.

The Belgian is the first brew I'm going to tip in over 60 batches.

*English IPA*
94.5% Gladfield Ale
4% Muntons Crystal 60
1.5% Castle Aromatic 

OG: 1.060

Challenger at 60m and 5m, Northdown in the cube for 50IBU total. Will dry hop with Northdown and probably either EKG or Styrians.

---


1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) 
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - likely IPA of some sort
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale)
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter
10 Josh - Red IPA
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA 
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone West Yorkshire 1469
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24


----------



## contrarian (15/5/16)

Just bottled the wet hopped IIPA this afternoon and used a carbonator cap to give it a taste. Seems ok so far so hopefully the natural carbonation does it no harm!


----------



## yum beer (15/5/16)

Cracked an Arrogant Bastard clone last night, not fully carbed I think, lid eemed to pop off too easy......
anyway tasted good, hops not as bitter or pronounced as expected but happy enough, may have been an issue with the lid leaking so hoping a few more weeks will see the rest come up good.


----------



## Mikeyr (15/5/16)

Sure no problem


----------



## Weizguy (15/5/16)

pm sent with contact phone number.
Kellerbier still not bottled, but soon. Beer still in lagering fridge in SS Brew bucket. Decided not to go with the oak flavour
May not be drinking much, as I have to drive home after, but will do my best to bring a small keg of Schwarzbier to share (also using the Munich lager II yeast), Should be ready in time - currently down to 1.0221 from original 1.046).


----------



## Mikeyr (15/5/16)

Got it Les, Ive got a spare gas bottle so we can hook up kegs. Can rig up a tap too.


----------



## n87 (16/5/16)

Are you right for kegs Mike?
I should be able to bring a DSGA if required to bolster stocks.


----------



## welly2 (16/5/16)

Just finished bottling my batch. I hope a few drop out because there'll be none for me otherwise! I only just, by the skin of my teeth, filled the required amount of bottles.

That's not true, I hope no one drops out. (Honest).


----------



## n87 (17/5/16)

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) 
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Heady Topper clone - 1056
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale)
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter
10 Josh - Red IPA
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA 
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone West Yorkshire 1469
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24


----------



## Cortez The Killer (27/5/16)

Hi Fellas

Been MIA for a little while.

Has a time for meet up / actual swap been decided? Will have family in tow which always complicates.

Cheers


----------



## Mikeyr (27/5/16)

Guys, I'll shoot something out tonight on timing etc and PM address.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## barls (27/5/16)

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) still green. needs till august ill update before then though
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Heady Topper clone - 1056
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale)
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter
10 Josh - Red IPA
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA 
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone West Yorkshire 1469
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24


----------



## Mikeyr (27/5/16)

*UPDATE*

Well a couple of weeks out and hasn't the weather turned nice!

Bit of a plan

*Kick off*
Midday and suggest we do the *swap at 1pm*

*Crates *if you have and extra one remember to bring along, easier to swap that way

*Lunch*
I'll do a slow roast pork (pulled pork...leave it), rolls and slaw. Anyone that wants to contribute is more than welcome, have a biggish BBQ so knock yourselves out. 

I've got 4 taps and depending what I knock over in the next couple of weeks, will have an Anchor Steam, IPA, Monterey Pale or Galaxy Pale and a Stout either the 4 or 8.8% .......or we can swap around

Also got a spare gas bottle and reg, so if anyone wants to bring kegs to "sample from" again ....... knock yourselves out.

*Drop Offs and Pick Ups*
Anyone wanting to drop off early is welcome, make sure your crates are well marked and bottles numbered. Plonk them on our doorstep if no ones home, they will be safe there. Let me know when you're coming, and if I can be around i will and we can share a roadie. Pick ups pretty much the same way


I'll pm everyone when I get a chance with the address

Cheers all

Mike


----------



## marksy (27/5/16)

Mike, can I drop mine around this Tues or Wednes? Evening?


----------



## DJR (28/5/16)

Sorry what is the date exactly? Gonna bottle my Kolsch today. Happy so far


----------



## Cortez The Killer (28/5/16)

June 11th.


----------



## Mikeyr (28/5/16)

marksy said:


> Mike, can I drop mine around this Tues or Wednes? Evening?


No problem, I'll pm you my mobile too


----------



## yum beer (28/5/16)

Gettin just a little excited.

Will be driving so samples on the day will be limited, but keen as.

Maybe too keen.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/5/16)

yum beer said:


> Gettin just a little excited.
> 
> Will be driving so samples on the day will be limited, but keen as.
> 
> Maybe too keen.


Hopefully not back to Young !?!


----------



## DJR (30/5/16)

OK thanks for confirming the date, bottled mine yesterday.

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) still green. needs till august ill update before then though
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Heady Topper clone - 1056
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR - Kolsch
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter
10 Josh - Red IPA
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA 
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone West Yorkshire 1469
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24

I might go start a recipe thread now?


----------



## DJR (30/5/16)

Made a recipe and tasting thread.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91117-2016-nsw-mid-year-case-swap-tasting-recipes-thread/


----------



## barls (4/6/16)

so we are at 23. thats what ill pack them for.
planning on dropping off sometime this week.
so how many are side swapping?



> 1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
> 2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
> 3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) ready but could do with some age for complexity
> 4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
> ...


----------



## Josh (4/6/16)

Sorry guys, life got in the way of most of my brewing plans the last few months. I have a black IPA fermenting, but it's nowhere near the volume required. So I'm pulling out. Have a good day all.

Cheers,

Josh 

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) ready but could do with some age for complexity
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Heady Topper clone - 1056
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR - Kolsch
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter
10 
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA 
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone West Yorkshire 1469
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24


----------



## welly2 (5/6/16)

Ok, very slight issue with my beer. I've just moved and in the chaos of the moving process four bottles got smashed and so only have 20 bottles left. I plan to replace these with some off the shelf English bitters. Hope this is ok!


----------



## n87 (6/6/16)

Both of my assigned numbers bottled on the weekend.
The porter is sitting in my ferm fridge at ~18 to hopefully get some carb in it, although it will still benefit from age.I didnt get a chance to oak it though 
Co-brewer was in charge of the heady topper.

Co-brewer is planning on smoking up some spicy beef jerky for the event and I think ill bring a pile of snags


----------



## yum beer (6/6/16)

Had a crack at The Arrogant Bastard clone yesterday.
I was a little disappointed, It was nice, well balanced but not what it should be.
It was served up fairly cold thanks to the conditioning fridge being set at 1.8c.
as it warmed up, woah, the bitterness came up, the flavour became much more intense....more like it should be.
Been quite a while since a had the real deal and it was OOD, so don't know how it compares.
I can say though, I am very happy with this beer, I hope everyone enjoys.
See yer all, Saturday.

I'm travelling from the relo's in the gong. so bringing food may be a problem.
I can bring a lack of height and a smart arse attitude.


----------



## Mikeyr (6/6/16)

Well didn't get as much tidying up for the Swap as I'd planned ...... a few snaps of the backyard where we're meeting next weekend ...promise to break out the chainsaw and carve a path by then!

We've been painting the pool, so got a marquee to go over it in case of rain, started to refill the pool this week. First picture is of the tarp over pool, this was rapidly removed (by me) on Saturday as things got exciting. Further pictures show branches down etc. One dead mouse and two live frogs also fished out of the pool!

Fingers crossed for next weekend!


----------



## Mikeyr (6/6/16)

yum beer said:


> Had a crack at The Arrogant Bastard clone yesterday.
> I was a little disappointed, It was nice, well balanced but not what it should be.
> It was served up fairly cold thanks to the conditioning fridge being set at 1.8c.
> as it warmed up, woah, the bitterness came up, the flavour became much more intense....more like it should be.
> ...


No worries, i swap food for beer ..... :lol:


----------



## Peter80 (7/6/16)

Will be ready to box up soon after final taste and carb check. On that what is everyone using for crates? The old milk version or is there something more suitable available? No time for me to build a fancy wood crate like i wanted to.


----------



## barls (7/6/16)

mines in two milk crates


----------



## contrarian (7/6/16)

Mine too, thought it was traditional!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/6/16)

barls said:


> so how many are side swapping?



For you case swap virgins, if you have leftovers or even some other brews, we swap around these bottles AFTER the main swap.

Ignore Barls' beers, all have signs of infections. :icon_vomit:

Actually, bringing you up lacto of some sort from Sponge - got third in the recent IBU infected beer comp.


----------



## Mikeyr (9/6/16)

The beers are gathering........ I have 5 already lined up!

Still haven't had a few peoples names for the tasting notes list ...... if you don't PM me ..... I'll just make em up! 

If anyone is planning on bringing "tasting kegs" i'd appreciate it if someone could bring a picnic tap. I have gas, but may run out of time McGivering a tap! OR we do it on the day!!!

As mentioned before, I'm going to provide some pulled pork and coleslaw rolls, if anyone has additional food requirements ...... BYO goat!

Cheers

Mikey


----------



## barls (9/6/16)

Mikeyr said:


> BYO goat!


don't worry fatz normally brings himself, but doesn't like to be reminded that he's an old goat.
if someones there when i drop off ill leave some smoked cheddar.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/6/16)

Let the record show I have milk crates this year.


----------



## barls (10/6/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Let the record show I have milk crates this year.


let the record show that I've packed fatz a dragon fruit gose.
   
because he loves a fruit beer.


----------



## n87 (10/6/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Let the record show I have milk crates this year.


Let the records show that i have yet again defied tradition!
and proud of it B)


----------



## Mikeyr (10/6/16)

Let the record show .... based on all the bullshit, I'm going to make sure we have extra "buckets"........ Wafer thin mint anyone! :chug:


----------



## barls (10/6/16)

its only wafer thin!!!!!

how about a parrot?
I'm searching for the grail, but have been sent for a shrubbery


----------



## n87 (10/6/16)

As long as no one brings their pointed stick... or says Jehovah.


----------



## Peter80 (10/6/16)

Minor change as my version using 1469 has not carbed up the way I would like so will be putting in a version using Windsor. Everything else stays the same.

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) ready but could do with some age for complexity
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Heady Topper clone - 1056
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR - Kolsch
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter
10 
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA 
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone Windsor
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24


----------



## n87 (10/6/16)

you know the swap is tomorrow dont you?
I have heard of a brew being ready in 7 days... but i think 20 hours is cutting it fine


----------



## paulyman (10/6/16)

Bottling now... Got my counter pressure filler sorted thanks to some helpful AHB members and the LHBS. This thing is awesome! From bottling to Kegs and back again.


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/6/16)

Official count 21. 

However Cameron has not entered a beer so it. May be 20, leftovers or extras for the host


----------



## Peter80 (10/6/16)

Ha. Thats why I brewed 2 versions n87. 1 as a back up in case I stuffed up.


----------



## Weizguy (10/6/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Official count 21.
> 
> However Cameron has not entered a beer so it. May be 20, leftovers or extras for the host


Good, I only brewed a small batch, and may have tasted a few along the way, ending up with a bit over 17 litres.

Will bring a Junior Plus keg - 10.4 litres (minus my sampler tonight) of Schwarzbier, connector and a Pluto gun.


----------



## drclaybro (10/6/16)

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) 
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews)
6 n87 - Heady Topper clone - 1056
7 Reman - Rye Bock
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale)
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter
10 Josh - Red IPA
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA 
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053)
18 Clayton - Stern IPA - details on post # 161
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone West Yorkshire 1469
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70
24

Hey Fellas, 

I went for a home grown hopped IIPA.
Gladfield's malt's reccomended IPA grain bill, with 45 IBU bittering, and 16 g/l dried homegrowns (500g into 30 litres) at flameout.
Managed to overshoot my target OG by 15 points, and when i tasted it mid ferment, was decidedly weak on the hop front. So i did an "argon' with an extra 2.5g/l each of chinook and nelson sauvin 5 min boil, and same again as a dry hop.
So much for the homegrown flavour, but it had to be done.
US05, (25litre golden ale starter), was happy enough with the ferment, although hoping for slightly drier. OG 1.088 FG 1.013. 10%
Been in the bottle for about 3 weeks now, so best drunk ASAP.
Cheers, Clayton.


----------



## barls (10/6/16)

i dropped mine off earlier today.
remember all to number on the cap as it makes the swap easier.
have fun all but not too much fatz.


----------



## Weizguy (11/6/16)

barls said:


> why not the isb already do in this
> plus my beer is already finished fermenting.unless i taste it and decide screw the lot of you its too good to share.


Obviously , the beer was considered NOT too good for us.



Reman said:


> Very tempting to put down the name twice, most of beers in the last were superb and if not superb then excellent. About three quarters of them I would have loved to have an extra bottle!


 Isn't that why we share the recipes? To allow the beer to be replicated at our own breweries?



Pratty1 said:


> Official count 21.
> 
> However Cameron has not entered a beer so it. May be 20, leftovers or extras for the host


Back to 22, with Clayton's late and triumphant entry (2 posts above).

Hitting the road in 5...


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/6/16)

# 1 Chocolate Vanilla Porter - Green Caps marked with #1

Due date for drinking will be 1st July.


----------



## barls (11/6/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Obviously , the beer was considered NOT too good for us.
> 
> Isn't that why we share the recipes? To allow the beer to be replicated at our own breweries?


I've still got another 20 L of this beer fermenting/ ageing.


----------



## welly2 (11/6/16)

It looks like I'm going to be there fashionably early.


----------



## gone brewing (11/6/16)

#22 - sampled it today and I'm happy with the result but it could do with another couple of weeks to carbonate. Have it after 1st July.

And don't have it icy cold.

Hope you enjoy it. :beerbang:

Cheers
Dick


----------



## Weizguy (11/6/16)

Les has arrived home safe. Disappointed that a bunch of thirsty blokes could NOT empty the keg of Schwarzbier.

Note: Number 17 is a Kellerbier, traditionally consumed at cask carbonation and cellar (keller) temp of 10 - 13° C.
However, if you would prefer some carbonation, please leave it a week of two for some schprtiz.

Nice to meet you guys, and you're, none of you, anywhere near as scary as Fatz.

Thanks for being such a gracious host, Mike.


----------



## paulyman (11/6/16)

Thanks Mike. Great day.

Number 5 (mine). Tried some again this evening. Still not sure about this one, but having never brewed it before or obviously never tried a beer that was only in production between 1916 and 1917 I'm not sure how it is supposed to taste. To me it's got too much yeast character and definitely too crystal sweet despite having none in it and finishing bang on 1.011 as per the recipe.


----------



## welly2 (11/6/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Les has arrived home safe. Disappointed that a bunch of thirsty blokes could NOT empty the keg of Schwarzbier.
> 
> Note: Number 17 is a Kellerbier, traditionally consumed at cask carbonation and cellar (keller) temp of 10 - 13° C.
> However, if you would prefer some carbonation, please leave it a week of two for some schprtiz.
> ...


The Schwarzbier was a beauty. I was enjoying it. 

And yes, thanks very much to Mike! A cracking host!


----------



## DJR (11/6/16)

#8 - the Kolsch - probably leave this another week (at least). I'll crack another bottle but one I opened a couple of days ago wasn't quite carbed up as I would have liked. Unless you guys cracked one of the spares I brought at the meet and it was OK?

Thanks for the swap today guys, will be good to get stuck in


----------



## n87 (12/6/16)

Thanks for hosting, the food, the beer Mike. was a great day.

#6 IIPA bottled last weekend (4-5/6). Prob leave for another 3 or so weeks to carb up (depending on stored temp) and blend, but being an IIPA, should be drunk relatively early.

#23 Baltic porter Bottled last week as well. give 3 more weeks at least to carb up, but would likely be best after several months


----------



## Weizguy (12/6/16)

Schwarzbier recipe here.

** Do we have a suggested drinking order, for (say) the first 5? Drink now?


----------



## paulyman (12/6/16)

Number 5 is ready now. I don't think counter pressure filled bottles will continue to age right? Either way it should probably go in the fridge.


----------



## Reman (12/6/16)

#7 rye bock, was badly filled from a keg so the carbonation may be a bit lacking. It's good to drink now but a little ageing probably won't hurt it.


----------



## drclaybro (12/6/16)

#18 should be drunk right now.

Thanks for rhe hosting Mike.


----------



## contrarian (13/6/16)

#2 wet hopped IIPA is ready to go now and will be best fresh.


----------



## welly2 (13/6/16)

#9 should be good to drink about now but I'd probably give it a month. Incidentally, if you got the two stubbies, it's a slightly different beer to the long necks. As I mentioned earlier, I lost a couple of beers when another beer fell onto them and smashed a couple. So the two stubbies are a spiced Christmas ale based on the same recipe. I'd definitely give the stubbies a month.


----------



## barls (13/6/16)

ok i think I've got everyone that has commented on dates anyone else want to fill us in to drinking dates

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast due 1 july.
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA rtd
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) rtd but could do with age best probably about aug.
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews) rtd.
6 n87 - Heady Topper clone - 1056 due 25-26/6
7 Reman - Rye Bock rtf but could do with age
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale) due the 18th ish
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter rtd
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA 
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053) rtd or leave for more spritz
18 Clayton - Stern IPA - details on post # 161 rtd
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - Woolies Homebrand lager,kg of Homebrand sugar and yeast cultivated from my beard
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone West Yorkshire 1469
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel after 1 july.
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70


----------



## shacked (13/6/16)

Updated mine and FatGodzilla's

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast due 1 july.
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA rtd
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) rtd but could do with age best probably about aug.
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews) rtd.
6 n87 - Heady Topper clone - 1056 due 25-26/6
7 Reman - Rye Bock rtf but could do with age
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale) due the 18th ish
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter rtd
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA drink around 25 June
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053) rtd or leave for more spritz
18 Clayton - Stern IPA - details on post # 161 rtd
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - American Stout - September or beyond
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone West Yorkshire 1469
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel after 1 july.
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70


----------



## barls (13/6/16)

shacked said:


> Updated mine and FatGodzilla's


glad you did that for fatz because we all know he's like this
Zoolander - Computer scene - YouTube


----------



## Peter80 (13/6/16)

Updated 

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast due 1 july.
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA rtd
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) rtd but could do with age best probably about aug.
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews) rtd.
6 n87 - Heady Topper clone - 1056 due 25-26/6
7 Reman - Rye Bock rtf but could do with age
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale) due the 18th ish
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter rtd
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA drink around 25 June
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053) rtd or leave for more spritz
18 Clayton - Stern IPA - details on post # 161 rtd
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone
20 Fatgodzilla - American Stout - September or beyond
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone Windsor. Can be drunk but a few weeks will not hurt. 
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel after 1 july.
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70


Sounds like a great day.


----------



## yum beer (13/6/16)

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast due 1 july.
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA rtd
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) rtd but could do with age best probably about aug.
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews) rtd.
6 n87 - Heady Topper clone - 1056 due 25-26/6
7 Reman - Rye Bock rtf but could do with age
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale) due the 18th ish
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter rtd
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA drink around 25 June
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes)
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053) rtd or leave for more spritz
18 Clayton - Stern IPA - details on post # 161 rtd
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone. Ready now, let it warm a little.
20 Fatgodzilla - American Stout - September or beyond
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone Windsor. Can be drunk but a few weeks will not hurt. 
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel after 1 july.
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70


----------



## waggastew (13/6/16)

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast due 1 july.[/font][/color]
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA rtd
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) rtd but could do with age best probably about aug.
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews) rtd.
6 n87 - Heady Topper clone - 1056 due 25-26/6
7 Reman - Rye Bock rtf but could do with age
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale) due the 18th ish
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter rtd
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA drink around 25 June
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes) RTD
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053) rtd or leave for more spritz
18 Clayton - Stern IPA - details on post # 161 rtd
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone. Ready now, let it warm a little.
20 Fatgodzilla - American Stout - September or beyond
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone Windsor. Can be drunk but a few weeks will not hurt. 
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel after 1 july.
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70


----------



## Weizguy (13/6/16)

Stew - added to my list for tomorrow. Feedback to be expected.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (14/6/16)

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast due 1 july.
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA rtd
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) rtd but could do with age best probably about aug.
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews) rtd.
6 n87 - Heady Topper clone - 1056 due 25-26/6
7 Reman - Rye Bock rtf but could do with age
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale) due the 18th ish
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter rtd
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA drink around 25 June
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale RTD
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes) RTD
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053) rtd or leave for more spritz
18 Clayton - Stern IPA - details on post # 161 rtd
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone. Ready now, let it warm a little.
20 Fatgodzilla - American Stout - September or beyond
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone Windsor. Can be drunk but a few weeks will not hurt.
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel after 1 july.
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/6/16)

was a great day. Mucho gracious to Mike and his lovely missus for being great hosts. Good to meet and talk brewing.

Isn't it ironic that we hold a case swap virtually (as distinct from in it) in Barls' backyard and the weak bastard chooses family over brewers.

Where is the love ......................


----------



## n87 (16/6/16)

1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast due 1 july.
2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA rtd
3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) rtd but could do with age best probably about aug.
4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
5 paulyman - Tooths 1917 Crystal Ale (Pg 281 Bronzed Brews) rtd.
6 n87 - Heady Topper clone - 1056 due 25-26/6
7 Reman - Rye Bock rtf but could do with age
8 DJR - Kolsch (Plan B is some kind of big pale ale) due the 18th ish
9 welly2 - English Best Bitter rtd
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
12 shacked - English IPA drink around 25 June
13 Cortez - Oaked Strong Ale RTD
14 Gr390ry - Red Rye IPA
15 mattfos01 - Belgian Golden Strong WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale yeast
16 Waggastew - Schwarzbier (Gordon Strong - Modern HB Recipes) RTD
17 Les the Weizguy - something to showcase the Munich Lager II yeast [PC - W2352] - Kellerbier (o.g. 1.053) rtd or leave for more spritz
18 Clayton - Stern IPA - details on post # 161 rtd
19 yum beer - Arrogant Bastard attempted clone. Ready now, let it warm a little.
20 Fatgodzilla - American Stout - September or beyond
21 Peter80 - Hobgoblinish clone Windsor. Can be drunk but a few weeks will not hurt.
22 Gone Brewing - Dubbel after 1 july.
23 n87 - Oaked Baltic Porter - W-34/70 - Prob ready to drink mid July, would be better with age.


----------



## marksy (17/6/16)

n87 said:


> 1 pratty1 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter - US05 yeast due 1 july.
> 2 contrarian - wet hopped IIPA rtd
> 3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel ( its too strong to be a dubbel and on the bottom end of a dark strong.) rtd but could do with age best probably about aug.
> 4 mikeyr - John West IPA V12 - 12 months refinement and it can now strip paint!
> ...


----------



## marksy (20/6/16)

Is there a tasting page for this? 

Also are you home this Tuesday Mike?


----------



## n87 (20/6/16)

marksy said:


> Is there a tasting page for this?
> 
> Also are you home this Tuesday Mike?


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91117-2016-nsw-mid-year-case-swap-tasting-recipes-thread/


----------

